# LF-Repair to Plexi glass corner tank



## klee888 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, does anyone know of a good place locally to find and fix leaks for a plexi tank?
Regards,

klee888


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is local to you I dont see a location?


----------



## klee888 (Apr 21, 2010)

*update*

lower mainland Van...sorry, I thought I had a location on my profile.
Thanks


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would they have to find the leak? ? Do you have a general idea where it is?
Call..

Archer Plastics. (604) 253-7081 570 Clark Dr, Vancouver, BC


----------

